# At last....Dori is in Da House! :)



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

My new and final addition to my main display tank has arrived. After a long wait for the perfect specimen and looking at a lot of fish I found the one that fit's me best.

Dori is in Da House.


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

Cool Fish!


























What were you talking about?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

dwool36[SIZE="3" said:


> What were you talking about?[/SIZE]


Huh? I don't understand the question? Talking about when?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Nice, we have one in our tank also, and it's so hyper. Either it's hiding in the giant 30 pound piece of dead coral or it's swimming like crazy and eating all the food lol.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

awesome can see it! i was eyeballin smaller ones 2"- at the LFS but seen some have ick. some didnt i gonna wait til i have a 75g up.


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

> Huh? I don't understand the question? Talking about when?


Finding Nemo? Dori? Short term memory loss? Oh, nevermind.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

dwool36 said:


> Finding Nemo? Dori? Short term memory loss? Oh, nevermind.


Oic! Why are you following me anyway?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> awesome can see it! i was eyeballin smaller ones 2"- at the LFS but seen some have ick. some didnt i gonna wait til i have a 75g up.


They, Like most Tangs are Ich Magnets. I treat all my fish with Copper at the store for a week before I bring them home.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

flamingonhot said:


> Nice, we have one in our tank also, and it's so hyper. Either it's hiding in the giant 30 pound piece of dead coral or it's swimming like crazy and eating all the food lol.


Yep, They are Pigs.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

lmao, yeah ours got ich a few weeks ago. It kept scraping itself in the coral, and the ich started getting into the little puncture wounds.

The ich kind of just died off after a while though, didn't really get that serious. All I did was raise the temp by a few degrees and walla.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2006)

Those looks awesome!!!


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

AwwWwW shes cute. Or he.


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

I see you have almost the whole crew. Two clowns, the yellow fish (MY BUBBLES!) and now Dori. JEEZE! lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2006)

Now all you need is a sea turtle...I forgot its name. Just kidding...

Your Dori is a very pretty fish. I loved that movie...saw it in the theaters on a date...hehe.

I really need a saltwater tank...


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

BlackArchFish said:


> I see you have almost the whole crew. Two clowns, the yellow fish (MY BUBBLES!) and now Dori. JEEZE! lol


Yep, Bubbles is in there.......Even Jacque the shimp is also in there. Gill I left in the sea where he belongs. Gill should not be kept in aquariums.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2006)

> Gill I left in the sea where he belongs. Gill should not be kept in aquariums


Is that the turtle's name? I was just kidding when I said you needed him...i know they shouldn't be kept in aquariums.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

No, Gill was the Moorish Idol in the tank.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2006)

No. Gill is a Moorish Idol i believe. Crush is the turtle.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2006)

beat me Reefneck.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Scuba Kid said:


> beat me Reefneck.



  :king:


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2006)

> No. Gill is a Moorish Idol i believe. Crush is the turtle.


Cool...haven't seen the movie in awhile. Maybe I should go watch it....


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2006)

I thought gill was that saltwater angelfish.


----------

